# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Eheim 2011 outlet hose

## Green Baron

A friend loan me an Eheim 2011 canister filter which looks like a 2211 (cylindrical shape)

When I tried to set it up I was unable to tighten the 'nuts' to the outlet hose ! On closer examination, I noticed the inner diameter of the nuts is smaller than 12mm ! The inlet however can accept the 12mm hose.

Does anyone know what type of hose does the 2011 outlet accepts ?

----------


## benny

Wow!! Some vintage gear here! I don't think the website even carry this information any more.

I do know for sure that the inlet hose and the outlet hose are of different diameter.

Cheers,

----------


## joe

Might be using the 9/12mm Eheim tubes. or was it 8/12mm???  :Grin:  Can check C328 as I always see these tubes behind the cashier area  :Smile:

----------


## Green Baron

> Wow!! Some vintage gear here! I don't think the website even carry this information any more.
> 
> I do know for sure that the inlet hose and the outlet hose are of different diameter.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes, pretty old stuff. He must have bought it 10 or 15 years ago ! 
I could not find any info on Eheim website. Will being the 'head' to C328 or Keong Seong to see if they have anything that can fit the outlet size.




> Might be using the 9/12mm Eheim tubes. or was it 8/12mm???  Can check C328 as I always see these tubes behind the cashier area


Joe,
The Eheim hose is 12mm (8mm inside). I think the outlet requries 10mm hose.

----------


## benny

Do keep us posted of your quests for the correct hose!

Cheers,

----------


## Green Baron

Joe was right. The 9/12mm hose fits nicely. I was using the 12/16mm hose which is too big. However, not many LFS carry the 9/12mm hose. Eventually found it a C328.

----------


## joe

Glad you found the correct hose  :Smile:  Show us a pic of the vintage filter in action dude!!!  :Smug:   :Smug:

----------


## benny

> Eventually found it a C328.


For such a old and seemingly disorganised shop, they do have just about everything. Amazing!

Cheers,

----------


## Green Baron

> Glad you found the correct hose  Show us a pic of the vintage filter in action dude!!!


This filter is used on a 2ft tank with Synodontis catfish. Will post a photo later in the week.




> For such a old and seemingly disorganised shop, they do have just about everything. Amazing!Cheers,


I went to a few LFS, including Keong Seong but in the end found it in the LFs nearest to my place  :Knockout:  Yes, C328 packs lots of stuff in that one shop space !

----------


## Green Baron

This is the vintage Eheim 2011 filter :



and these are the 3 different Eheim hose sizes :

----------


## benny

If I recall correctly, this filter shares the same base as the Eheim classic 2211. As this is a rather light and narrow filter, it topples easily. As such, Eheim does sell a separate base for this filter alone. It's square base plate with a circular indent for the 2011/2211 to sit inside. This filter is still very popular in Japan and parts are easily available there.

Cheers,

----------


## brianclaw

In my opinion, I think Eheim should really re-think re-introducing this, or introducing a filter of equivalent performance for smaller tanks... I've been looking high an low for an Eheim 2211 for the longest time...

----------


## benny

> I've been looking high an low for an Eheim 2211 for the longest time...


I have one!  :Grin:  

Cheers,

----------


## Green Baron

> In my opinion, I think Eheim should really re-think re-introducing this, or introducing a filter of equivalent performance for smaller tanks... I've been looking high an low for an Eheim 2211 for the longest time...


Agree. The other option is Eden 501 (~S$50). I just got 2 units from HK for my low tech tanks but have not had the chance to set it up yet.

----------


## benny

> Agree. The other option is Eden 501 (~S$50). I just got 2 units from HK for my low tech tanks but have not had the chance to set it up yet.


Seems like there is really a lot of talk on this Eden 501 filter. Maybe we should do something about it after all.

Cheers,

----------


## skf

> Agree. The other option is Eden 501 (~S$50). I just got 2 units from HK for my low tech tanks but have not had the chance to set it up yet.


Hi

If ever you feel 2 is too many and need to off load one of them, I be glad to take it  :Grin:  I have been prowling the various forums in the hope of finding an MO, but no such luck so far. And I don't have aquarium hobbyist friends travelling to Hong Kong.  :Crying:

----------


## benny

> Hi
> 
> If ever you feel 2 is too many and need to off load one of them, I be glad to take it  I have been prowling the various forums in the hope of finding an MO, but no such luck so far. And I don't have aquarium hobbyist friends travelling to Hong Kong.


I thought there was a Mass Order on one of the other forums. Try petfrd.

Cheers,

----------


## skf

> I thought there was a Mass Order on one of the other forums. Try petfrd.
> 
> Cheers,


Nope, I was following that thread; that MO did not happened. Ended up quite a few of the guys (or gals) got theirs when they had friends or relatives visiting Hong Kong.

----------


## brianclaw

> I have one!


Haha... Thanks for rubbing that in my nose Benny... :P
There were talks of a mass order over on Petfrd, but like skf said, nothing became of that... Maybe AQ could do a small order if someone's going to HK? I know I'm in...

----------


## benny

> Maybe AQ could do a small order if someone's going to HK? I know I'm in...


Ok. I'll work on it. But I think it's going to be for active members only. Filter not that small and it will be a bit of a hassle to get too many of them over here.

Cheers,

----------


## sharaki

please i wanna to ask a question . i have this filter i don't know how it works 
can any one tell me which is the entrance of the water and the and which is the out let (the upper or the lower opening)???
does is have expiry date to change its interiors ?????

----------


## BFG

Fill the filter and it's hose with water and then start the filter.

----------


## Shadow

lower in, upper out

----------


## sharaki

thanks a lot

----------

